# Moving to HK in first week of September



## mabes (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello All

I am IT professional moving to HK in the first week of September, I know very little other than the 1 week I had there a couple of months ago and really only saw the great nightlife. I will be working banking and once I take care of my UK commitments I will have around $71k HK dollars a month to live on. What sort of living lifesytle can I expect? I was hoping to live in the central area as its close to my office or maybe Olympic station or Kowloon station where they have all the new builds. Any recommendations?

I also moving a country where I have no friends, family etc, I think am I social guy and enjoy social night but a bit worried how to meet people. In my office my team are mainly locals and seem to be all family guys. How can I meet the expat community and build a network of friends. I have been to a few bars in LKF and Wanchai but I am a bit apprehensive bar crawling etc on my own. So all in all just wanted to some tips / suggestions on the above, Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Ok 71k a month you know you have the money. As another user previously asked how can he live on a lot of money in Hong Kong? Well you can do what you like and you will be in a nice flat. In time you will meet people or you can go online and post. Gwielo making 71 thousand a month needs friends and you will have 1 million calling you. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mabes said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am IT professional moving to HK in the first week of September, I know very little other than the 1 week I had there a couple of months ago and really only saw the great nightlife. I will be working banking and once I take care of my UK commitments I will have around $71k HK dollars a month to live on. What sort of living lifesytle can I expect? I was hoping to live in the central area as its close to my office or maybe Olympic station or Kowloon station where they have all the new builds. Any recommendations?
> 
> I also moving a country where I have no friends, family etc, I think am I social guy and enjoy social night but a bit worried how to meet people. In my office my team are mainly locals and seem to be all family guys. How can I meet the expat community and build a network of friends. I have been to a few bars in LKF and Wanchai but I am a bit apprehensive bar crawling etc on my own. So all in all just wanted to some tips / suggestions on the above, Thanks


Nervous about the move? rightly so.... HK can be a wonderful place ,,,,or it can chew you up and spit out the undigestable bits. You have obvioulsy done research. the figure of 71K, is that disposable income or total (does the offer include housing, med ins, mandatory provident fund, 13th month paymrnt to cover income tax)

sorryto have to say it, but the parts of Kowkoon you mention (in my time in HK) was nothing more than an a place waiting to happen. Built on the airport express mtr line


----------



## mabes (Aug 9, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Nervous about the move? rightly so.... HK can be a wonderful place ,,,,or it can chew you up and spit out the undigestable bits. You have obvioulsy done research. the figure of 71K, is that disposable income or total (does the offer include housing, med ins, mandatory provident fund, 13th month paymrnt to cover income tax)
> 
> sorryto have to say it, but the parts of Kowkoon you mention (in my time in HK) was nothing more than an a place waiting to happen. Built on the airport express mtr line


Its what I think I will have left once I have paid taxes, sent money back to london to pay ex-wife etc and got medical, pension etc. Have to pay rent, living costs and monthly expenditure from the 71k, I am surprised its considered a lots given the apartments I have seen are around 30k minimum. Would you have any recommendations as I will be working in Sheung Wan.


----------



## mabes (Aug 9, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Ok 71k a month you know you have the money. As another user previously asked how can he live on a lot of money in Hong Kong? Well you can do what you like and you will be in a nice flat. In time you will meet people or you can go online and post. Gwielo making 71 thousand a month needs friends and you will have 1 million calling you. JW


I await the calls and hope people see pass the money but always happy to buy new friends drinks.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

HAHA do it at Ruth Cris. JW


----------



## mabes (Aug 9, 2010)

do it at Ruth Cris?? Sorry you have lost me!!!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

A nice restaurant in Hong Kong. JW


----------



## mabes (Aug 9, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> A nice restaurant in Hong Kong. JW


Ah ok - will need good advise like that too especialy where to meet nice ladies ;-)

BTW are in Singapore? I love the place and was hoping to be based in SG but think It will take me 12-18months to get there.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Im in Hong Kong now. Ruth cris is nice but some of the ladies can become uncomfortable cause of the price they will start thinking you expect something in return. first date go cheaper like a upscale burger joint. JW


----------



## mabes (Aug 9, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Im in Hong Kong now. Ruth cris is nice but some of the ladies can become uncomfortable cause of the price they will start thinking you expect something in return. first date go cheaper like a upscale burger joint. JW


Ah I see thanks for the tip where is this place?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Ruth cris at admiralty MTR station next to Central. upscale burger joints in SOHO next to all the upscale bars. JW


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Ruth Cris - Queensway Steak House, Ruth's Chris Prime Steak Restaurant



* general information
* directions
* private dining

Visit Ruth's Chris Steak House in Hong Kong. Whether it's a romantic steak dinner for two, an important business luncheon, or a private party, Ruth's Chris Steak House can accommodate your needs. Our Hong Kong steakhouse provides guests with a warm, comfortable atmosphere. The restaurant is also handicap accessible.
Steak House Hours
Phone: (852) 2522 9090
Lunch: 12 noon to 15:00. Last orders are at 14.45
Dinner: 17:30 to 23:00. Last orders are at 23:00.
Reservations

Call or click for the best prime steak in Queensway,

phone: --

Make Reservation
Restaurant Location

Queensway

Ruth's Chris Steak House

Shops 2 & 3 Ground Floor, Lippo Centre,

89 Queensway,

Queensway,

Email: [email protected]

Get Directions
Management

General Manager: Kieran Galway

Manager: Jason Lau, Ken Li

Chef: Chiu Wai Hung
Nearby Locations

Kowloon

JW.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Mortons

Hong Kong Steakhouse Restaurant | Morton's The Steakhouse Hong Kong , is also a big top steak house. JW


----------



## mabes (Aug 9, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Ruth cris at admiralty MTR station next to Central. upscale burger joints in SOHO next to all the upscale bars. JW


Ah cool well I hope we have the opportunity to meet up and maybe if your not too busy you can give me a quick tour.

BTW My office is based in Sheung Wan and I currently need to choose between Shama Central apartments and Four Seasons place, Any recommendations on which I should take. Tahn have 30 days to find a place of my own.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

take a girl first here - Read Reviews of Hong Kong Restaurants ? Your Essential Guide to Eating at Hong Kong | Wow! Burger, Almost famous, cheap ass burgers but they are awesome if she behaves and does well then reward her to the other places. BTW my fav food is Indian but i also like a good steak and chop salad. JW


----------



## mabes (Aug 9, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> take a girl first here - Read Reviews of Hong Kong Restaurants ? Your Essential Guide to Eating at Hong Kong | Wow! Burger, Almost famous, cheap ass burgers but they are awesome if she behaves and does well then reward her to the other places. BTW my fav food is Indian but i also like a good steak and chop salad. JW


Yes I think I have to find a girl first right ;-) I am half Indian / Half Turkish in origin but not a indian food eater.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Indian and Turkish wow even better both countries have great food. Onions, tomato, green peppers, beans and bread yes sir! JW


----------



## mabes (Aug 9, 2010)

I see you like your foods btw is it easy to get a pay as you go SIM card for mobile as I will get a company phone but may not be for a few days.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

you can get cheap phones and pay for minutes on some cards at the 711 stores through out the city. JW


----------

